# What makes Canadian bacon



## clermont (Dec 29, 2007)

What makes Canadian Bacon ,Canadian Bacon, and not just pork loin?What is the difference,if there is one?Thanks


----------



## packplantpath (Dec 29, 2007)

I had a buddy who worked in a pizza joint that said their canadian bacon was just sliced grocery store ham cut up.  Hopefully that's not the case elsewhere.


----------



## smoked (Dec 29, 2007)

well it is pork loin...but cured and smoked........that's what makes canadian bacon......


----------



## fritz (Dec 29, 2007)

...because when it's sliced thick it looks like a hockey puck.


----------



## richtee (Dec 29, 2007)

Hahaha...SCOOORRREEES! "Boy, he sure got it by the goalie OK, eh?"


----------



## conrad74 (Dec 30, 2007)

Funny in Canada its called Back Bacon !!


----------



## scotty (Dec 31, 2007)

Are you referring to the round bacon that is  about 3 inches in diameter and  not the type that is about 8 inches long and sliced  from a slab????


----------



## conrad74 (Dec 31, 2007)

Thats right the round bacon cut from the loin is referred to as back bacon

See link

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bacon


----------



## scotty (Dec 31, 2007)

confusimg at best lol.  thanks for the  link


----------



## walking dude (Dec 31, 2007)

wait till cowgirl comes around...........she makes, from her pictures......some WONDERFUL looking candian bacon.........she can answer ALL your questions........wet brine vs. dry brine........smoking temps.......brining times.......etc.


----------



## walking dude (Dec 31, 2007)

here's her link

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=11250&page=6

hth


----------



## conrad74 (Jan 2, 2008)

Canadian bacon isn't necessarily smoked either- it is traditionally just brined and rolled in cornmeal.


----------



## lcruzen (Jan 8, 2008)

As I understand it, that is what they refer to a peameal. Americans smoke it and call it Canadian bacon.

Lou


----------



## tys (Jan 14, 2008)

Peameal Bacon in my neck of the woods.


----------



## teacup13 (Jan 14, 2008)

yup, but called peameal bacon...its still cured but just not smoked

it got its name traditionally from being rolled in yellow crushed peas, this was done to ensure better curing and longer shelf life.

I am Canadian, Eh!


----------



## mavadakin (Jan 14, 2008)

Canadian Bacon Is Really A Smoked Ham..just Smaller.. Yes The Pork Loin Is Used To Make It..the Folks In Canada Know To Them Its Just Under Another Name..us Americans  Geez We Have A Slice Of Ham For Breakfast Right Now And Agian..lets Cut Through The Bs.. Canadian Bacon Is Really Smoked Pork Loin..cured..how You Cure It Dont Matter.. Yes It Tastes Like Ham..but Fry It Up ..or Thin Cut It And Put It On Pizza With Pineapple And Call It Hawaian.. To Funny ..make Your Own ..cost To Much To Buy In The Store..sometimes We Confuse Our Selves. Lets Get It Straight Now......


----------



## walking dude (Jan 14, 2008)

MAV.........geez dude......when a couple people from canada tell US.....that its NOT always smoked, why do you take it upon yourself to argue.......my lord


----------



## mavadakin (Jan 14, 2008)

Dosest Have To Be Smoked....dont Mean To Be A Head Case.. Can Be Done In An Oven Also.. And Be Great ....but If You Had A Choice How Would You Make It..


----------



## walking dude (Jan 14, 2008)

if i can get the pickle brine recipe outta squeezy, going to try it once the candian way..........corn meal, without smoking......just to compare........always looking for new and different ways to do the same thing we do the old tired way...........


----------



## mavadakin (Jan 14, 2008)

I Want To Know This Recipe  Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## walking dude (Jan 14, 2008)

searching it now.........looks like it just a tq with water brine..........

but still in the midst of researching.........will post it


----------



## mavadakin (Jan 14, 2008)

GO TO WWW.CHEF2CHEF.COM


----------



## walking dude (Jan 14, 2008)

this is what i have found so far

According to Morton Salt (note2):

Brine curing is also popular for curing meat. This method is also called a sweet pickle cure. Brine curing involves mixing the curing salt with water to make a sweet pickle solution. The meat is cured with this brine by injecting the brine using a meat pump or by soaking the meat for a specific time. Curing takes place in the refrigerator and the meat is cooked after curing. Often larger cuts of meat and poultry such as hams and turkeys are injected with a sweet pickle cure. Smaller products including whole chickens and fish may be soaked in a curing brine solution.


----------

